# Is a pet passport required to leave the UK?



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Due to a minor cock up on both my part and the vet, I can't get the pet passport for our dog signed until a week after we've left the UK - the vet is away on holiday.

However, my wife will be flying out to join us later, and could bring a properly stamped passport with her to Brussels.

The question is, do you need, and do the Eurotunnel staff check, that you have a valid pet passport when leaving the UK? Do the French check you have valid pet passport when you enter France from the UK?

I realise that I ought to phone Eurotunnel for their answer, and I will. But I think I trust the answers here from people who have already travelled at least as much as whoever picks up the phone in the Eurotunnel office.

I also know that the passport is only valid for return 6 months from the successful blood test.

Thanks.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi no we didn't have to show anything at all on the way out. You also don't pay for dogs on the outbound journey I think that too is because there is no administration for anything.

But obv it is totally different coming back.........I guess it would be worth a phone call to eurotunnel though to explain what has happened.

Driving off the tunnel at the other end no one checks anything you are more or less off the train and on the road.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

PS just a thought we were required to show a valid pet passport on one caravan site in France.............but it was only the once.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet passport*

Hi

As far as I know you can leave the UK without showing a pet passport. However, I would not like to to get a "British" dog issued with a passport whilst overseas. The paperwork could be naughty!

I was asked for the passport in France and Italy at campsites.

Russell

Edit - I have just asked P&O this question - and I suggest you do the same!


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks both. We already have the passport, but it isn't stamped fully yet. The vet is happy to stamp it without the dog present because all the microchip information is already documented.

Requiring a pet passport for sites in France in Belgium could be an issue though - my wife doesn't join us with the passport until we get to Brussels.

Any idea of how common a requirement it is? Presumably if you're German holidaying from Germany then you wouldn't have a pet passport? Is it just required for id or something? Would a site accept a photocopy of the passport? Surely they don't check the microchip on the dog matches the passport?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*pet passport*

Yes you can leave with out the passport, but remember you are taking your dog into europe where for your pet its like a game of chance as to what it might catch? , the passport and the treatment its had don't finish with the passport you have to carry out tick and flea treatment monthly as well as checking the dog for ticks ,as you must remove them .you can be asked at borders if you have your passport , can't you get another vet to sign it . think your vet is a bit of a t**s for not sorting it for you.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we travelled over the borders from France right down to the Algarve and back without being asked about the passport.

However ref other things a dog can catch see my other post and make sure you are covered with a collar and hearworm treatment etc best to ask your vet for advice on these things before you go.

Ref the site it did ask for the passport to check but no they didn't check the microchip or in fact look at the dogs.


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

I spoke to DEFRA about this as I was considering sending a dog to Oz for a season - they were very helpful and if you are at all worried it is probably best to speak to them.

But the advice I was given was that the important date is 6 months after a positive test for the Rabies anti-body - your dog will not be allowed into the UK (without a quarantine period) before this date. Where the injection is done is irrelevant but it is easier to get it done in the UK, less complicated paperwork  Personally I'd want the injection and positive blood test result before taking my dog out of the UK so I'd know that in 6 months time he (or she) could come straight back in with no worries. I'd trust my vet to sort out the paperwork but it depends on your own relationship with your vet I suppose.


----------



## 112706 (May 27, 2008)

*6 months quarantine*

:?

Taking your pet abroad under the EU pet passport scheme works for you if you fully understand the procedure and the relevant timescales involved.

The important thing to remember is the 6 month quarantine regulation, which effectively starts on the date of the certified result of the positive blood test for rabies antibody.

6 months from this date is when the UK port authorities will allow a dog to return/enter the UK.

It is OK to leave the UK with your pet and then serve the remaining period of the 6 months quarantine in a european country, as long as that country, and all the countries you pass in/out and through are also covered by the EU Pet Passport scheme.

If you try to return your pet to the UK without the minimum 6 months served, you are likely to see your loving pet held in a HM kennel until a suitable quarantine period has been served.

This can not only be very costly, but can also be very distressing for both you and your pet. 

Good luck


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 6 months quarantine*



elnino said:


> :?
> 
> Taking your pet abroad under the EU pet passport scheme works for you if you fully understand the procedure and the relevant timescales involved.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forums I think most of us understand that now, and we have a 3 page sticky at the top of the forum
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-0.html I think this post is slightly different as the gentleman has sorted the passport etc but is asking what would happen should his wife fly out later with the passport.

Just out of interest have you had a problem with your dog, as I note in both your posts you refer to the distressing situation for both the dog and yourself if you do have a problem.


----------

